
Excel Spreadsheet editing coming to iPhone - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/02/03/excel-spreadsheet-editing-coming-to-iphone/
======
ktharavaad
The rush to get everything unto the iPhone often makes me wonder whether some
of these applications they are putting on it are even necessary or even
useful.

I for one cannot imagine myself spending any lengthy amount of time editing
spreadsheets on such a tiny screen with the onscreen keyboard.

If I want to edit a spreadsheet, I will use my macbook. If i need to read an
ebook, I will use my iRex Iliad.

I'm just waiting for someone to write a coding IDE on the iPhone now =P

Once again, it kind of remind me of facebook apps. The early adopters made
money, when everyone else saw that, the rush to the gold created many apps
which are a poor fit for the platform/device (Usually big companies) as well
as other apps which are just downright bad in quality/stupid(script kiddiez?).
We'll see how this pan out =)

~~~
jodrellblank
Waiting? But it's already got Vi on it... ;)

